# june/july cycle buddies



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

hi ladies 

I started my 1st injection this morning and im looking for a few buddies to keep me company and hopefully sane!!! lol

mtaa


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Didn't want to read and run mtaa. Wishing you all the luck in the world huni x


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

awh thanks pat!

how you doin


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Having a bit of a down day over silliness. I've got to catch myself on. Only one week until my scan and really having a wobble that things won't be right. But we will wait and see


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

uck pat!!! 

you've had no bad signs have you? 

hopefully it is just a wobble and tomorrow will be a better day for you!!!

im sure ur excited and scared all at the same time for next week!!!

mtaa


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Mtaa I have had very few symptoms all along tbh hut I am six weeks today and did a cb digital this morning expecting it to come back with 3+ but it came up 2-3. According to my early blood results my bloods if they have been doubling should be around 3000 so should be showing up on cb digital. I feel like it has been too good to be true!  But ignore me I don't want to bring you down. 

How are you doing sweetie?


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

ur not bringing me down at all hun don't worry im not even up!!! lol

could you not ring clinic to see if they could bring your scan forward explain ur situation? at least then you could know either way instead of stressing? 

I know that's all easy for me to say!!!! is this the furthest you've ever got so far

((((big hugs hun))))


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I was 6w 3d when I got bleed and tested negative so am nervous even though things feel different this time round. I have a scan booked for next Friday so I am gonna just hold out for then. 

When do you officially start Hun?


----------



## Sammy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi ladies

Hi lovely people, 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day today? I'm on my phone so finding it tricky to see what you are all up to.. Will try hard to catch up!

We'll update from me, so I had my pre transfer acupuncture at 7am this morning, drive straight to the clinic which is a good 2 hours away and you will never guess what happened?.. We got a call from the lab just as we were parking to say our 2 little embies are going to blast.  They are grade 1, one is 7 cell and the other is 5 so my ET is now 10am Sunday! Wowzer! 



Virtual hugs to all! Xx


----------



## Sammy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry, just had a quick read.. Patbaz, stay positive..   Xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Shania that's great news huni. I wish you all the best for et and being PUPO x


----------



## Sammy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks patbaz,  it's really daunting as I don't really know what can happen between now and then with the embies.. I feel silly for asking and I try not to google if I can help it, but do you think they have a good chance between now and Sunday? I'm still bricking it. X


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I know that clinics don't like to go to blast unless they are 99% happy that they are going to keep going. No doubt blast is a risk but I think there are better results from blasts. Also they will not look at the embryos tomorrow they will leave them in incubator until morning of transfer to give them the best chance. 

I think that you have every chance babe. To me it's all looking good but as you know yourself those of us with infertility struggle at each stage of treatment with not worrying about things. It's only natural. I think the fact that they have gone to blast is brilliant news xx


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

fab news Shania!!!

and pat keep thinking positive hun!!!! 

im day 1 of stimm injections today and back up for a scan on Friday to see how im progressing!!! trying hard not to think about it to much!!!! lol

what clinics have yous used this time ladies


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey ladies, can I join uz. I'm doing a FET in mid July x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I used origin this time mtaa and found them to be very good. Soooo different from rfc. How're you finding gcrm Belfast?

Jodie good luck with your fet huni


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Patbaz, just wish it would hurry up . It's dragging in x


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi can any of u girls help, i'm dr for fet do you get af before you start the tablets? 
I haven't had one yet and start tabs on Tuesday? At RFC

Thanks 

Julie


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Have you had your prostap injection? They said your AF should come in a week or so, then you get scan then you start tablets.

I'm waiting for mine, that's been 11 days x


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

What's prostap injection?


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

You get it if you are on a medicated FET x


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

oh deary me I have no idea what yous are all talking about its been so long since I had a fet that its all changed since then so im afraid im no help to yous apart from letting yous know that my 1 and only pg so far was a wee frostie!!! so it can work I know that much! lol

Pat.
Im having a great experience with gcrm so far but anything would be better than rfc! lol
How you feeling now Hunni I hope a bit more positive after your wee blip the other day

well must go I have yet another injection calling me!! lol. starting to feel like a pin cushion!!!

mtaa


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Mtaa get used to the jabs huni you've a few to do yet. Glad you're happy with GCRM. 

I am still struggling a little bit. Sacred and anxious tbh. I just feel something isn't right. Maybe in a way I feel the BFP is too good to be true.


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

keep trying to be positive hun you haven't been proved other wise!!! 

I still think you should ring and see if you can bring your appointment forward all this stress cant be good for you or your precious little bundle!!!

is it not best to know either way


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Only time DH can get off is Friday and I need him there tbh. Don't think I would cope well on my own. Not long til Friday anyway


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

sorry wasn't on yesterday guys ive been feeling pretty s***y. Horrible bokey feeling and banging sore head!!! Ive read side effects for all the drugs and it seems this is normal!!!!! how fabulous!!!! lol

pat how r you today hun Friday not to long away now and I completely understand about hubby of course he should be there!!

must go and get ready for work!!! really don't feel like going though, bed would be a much nicer option


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi mtaa sorry your not feeling great. The drugs can be horrible but just think of the end goal 

I am ok thanks for asking. I am just really scared about Friday. But I know I've done everything I can this tx so staying hopeful


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

hopeful is good hun and its highly possible your worrying about nothing!!!!  

please let me know how you get on!!


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Pat

just wanted to come on and wish you all the best for tomorrow!!! I have everything crossed for you!!!  

please let me know how it goes!!!

take care 
xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks mtaa. How are things going for you??
Are the drugs still driving you nuts?


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Hope all goes well tomorrow Pat xx


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

I had my teach appointment last Thursday and I am going back for a blood test and scan on the 3rd July then I can start my treatment!!! We are being treated at st. Marys in manchester and it's been a very long wait ( we had our first appointment at st marys 4 years ago) I'm starting to feel like it's actually going to happen now!!! Exciting times    good luck to everyone


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

hey guys!!!

just a little update from me!!! had my day 8 scan this morning and I have 18 great sized follicles on the go at the minute and a few smaller ones that have potential as well so apart from the drugs still making me feel ill im doing good!!! Im now waiting for a phone call from the clinic to tell me when im back up but were thinking Sunday but just needed blood results before they could confirm!!!

how you guys all doing? 

Pat u out there im thinking about you misses!!!!  

mtaa


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Mixed emotions for me today. I saw pipsqueak on the scan but dr says he is measuring behind and heartbeat is too slow. I was told not to worry too much but also not to get too excited either. I have another scan on 9th July. Am completely devastated. Baby only measuring 6+1 when it should be 7 weeks.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Mtaa I am so glad things are going well. Good luck with everything x


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

oh hun im sorry to hear that!!!

I don't know what else to say  

mtaa


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks mtaa you just concentrate on getting those follies growing juicy. I will be watching out for your updates xx


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Focus on the positive Pat - there is a wee heart beating. In a regular pregnancy people are not usually scanned before 12 weeks so they would never have this information to worry about. 

Big hugs Cxx


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

all for you Pat and im still   for you!!!!!

my follies are all doing good back up in the morning for another scan and there hoping egg collection on Wednesday!!! 

god I cant wait to get these injections over and done with!!! im still feeling bokey!!!!!

hope the rest of you guys are all doing good

mtaa


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

egg collection def tomorrow and im getting scared!!!!

not worried about the actual procedure its finding out if ive any embryos on Thursday that's the scary bit!!!!

please   for me!!!!!!

mtaa


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Jus wanted to say thanks for all the messages of support but unfortunately my little baby is now an angel. So hurt and devastated. Am leaving the boards for a while but I will be keeping an eye on you all and pray that all your dreams come true. You ladies all deserve it so much xx


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Pat   
I'm so so sorry. You deserve your dreams to come true too, I pray you get your happy ending some day x


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

im sooo sorry Pat!!! im gutted for you!!!

big hugs to u and hubby  

xxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss Pat, take care of each other xx


----------

